# sfc question



## teddyk (Nov 6, 2007)

Do you have to be inside windows to run sfc /scannow or can you also do it at the recovery console?

Thanks


----------



## TheEmperor (Feb 7, 2008)

You can do it at the recovery console.


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello teddyk :smile:

No, I`m afraid you cannot run system filecheck from the Recovery Console. It is not one of the commands

You have to be in Windows and use the "Run" command to do it.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

"SFC" is used to scan and repair all protected system files.
"SFC /SCANNOW" scans files straight away.
"SFC /SCANBOOT" scans files every time computer boots.
"SFC /REVERT" returns SFC to its default settings.
"SFC /?" will give you further help when using the command.

Recovery Console Commands


----------



## teddyk (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok, so if you can't run that from the recovery console and I wanted something similar I should do a repair install. That would be its compliment I suppose.

thank for all the replies


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

If you only had one or two missing files and you *knew what they were *you could replace them using the Recovery Console.

If you have lots of missing files or don`t know what they are, then yes do a Repair install

A repair won't lose any data, other than Service Pack (if not on CD), any Windows Updates and unsigned drivers, which will need to be re-installed afterwards.
Stay offline to do a repair and do not go online again without a firewall enabled. After repairing XP, install Service Pack (if necessary), firewall and then you must install all Critical Updates next. 

How to Repair XP.
1.Boot the computer from your Windows XP CD.

2.When you see the "Welcome To Setup" screen press [Enter] to start the Windows Setup. 

Note: Do not choose "To repair a Windows XP installation using the Recovery Console, press R", you Do Not want to load Recovery Console. 

3.Accept the Licence Agreement and Windows will search for existing Windows installations.

4.Select the XP installation you want to repair from the list and press [R] to start the repair. Setup will copy the necessary files to the hard drive and reboot.

5.Do not press any key to boot from CD when the message appears. Setup will then continue as if it were doing a clean install, but your applications and settings will remain intact.

http://www.theeldergeek.com/repairing_windows_xp.htm
Scroll way down page to
Windows Installation CD - Repair Current Installation

http://michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm


----------



## TheEmperor (Feb 7, 2008)

OK, Put down the Crackpipes and step away from the computer.
You CAN run SFC from the Recovery Console. I did it twice today. I can do it again RIGHT NOW and make a video if you need more proof. But yes, you CAN run SFC /SCANNOW from the recovery console.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Shamarah please start your own thread, this one is 2 yrs old.


----------

